# Evil Alien Spaceship



## alternicity (Apr 5, 2010)

Evil Alien Ship Flyby | Free Animation Videos - Watch Animation Videos Online | Veoh

A ship I made a while ago.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice ship! Of course in space there is no sound, or is that ambient sound added for effect?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 5, 2010)

I like that non-symmetrical and hollowed-out look, alternicity.


----------



## alternicity (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks 
The sound is added for effect. I toyed with making this one more creature than mechanical ship, like Moya but nasty.


----------

